# Where to buy Audi TT KEY and REMOTE FOB?



## fEEDub v.1.0 (Jun 1, 2003)

Id like to buy a key and remote fob, and im thinking maybe from ebay.
Does anyone know the part number of the keyfob for a 2001 TT ?
thanks


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Where to buy Audi TT KEY and REMOTE FOB? (fEEDub v.1.0)*

are you looking for a blank or what? I have an Audi A4 key fab and flip, and i also have the audi tt flip piece. The A4 key doesn't lock open, but the audi tt flip head is like brand new!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy Audi TT KEY and REMOTE FOB? (fEEDub v.1.0)*

a fellow bc'er ..... 
i think theres quite a few different keys for the tt,, all to do with different imobilizers. best bet is ..if you already have a key .see what part numbers are on that. or take it to a dealership ... as they will have to program it anyways .. i dont know about those ebay ones.. ive heard too many horror stories about buying a 150 -200 dollar key and .. the dealership being hmmm this isnt the right key .we cant code it. blah blah...


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy Audi TT KEY and REMOTE FOB? (fEEDub v.1.0)*

go to the stealership or a keysmith. if you have AAA they can get you a discount on making a new key (i think a $50 credit)


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Where to buy Audi TT KEY and REMOTE FOB? (FOXRCNG11)*

00 and 01 do not have immobilizer chip, 02 and up have the immo. the quick way to check whether or not you have the immo, is put your key to the on position and see if you have a picture of a key inside a car.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy Audi TT KEY and REMOTE FOB? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_00 and 01 do not have immobilizer chip, 02 and up have the immo. the quick way to check whether or not you have the immo, is put your key to the on position and see if you have a picture of a key inside a car. 

Incorrect. The earlier cars have a different version of the immobilizer, but still have an immobilizer. 
My '01 came with two keys, but only one will actually start the car. The other cranks the car over, starts for half a second and dies as the immobilizer icon starts flashing.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Where to buy Audi TT KEY and REMOTE FOB? (edgy)*

do the 01's have the same immo icon?


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ya theres a bunch of diff versions, it all depends on your year, the symbol on the key, ... theres just too many things to consider ,,and to what save a few bucks on ebay... theres so many replicas and knock offs too ,, lots of guys with mk1,2,3 get this knock off key that they put their own key in the flip.. also the key blank.. ive heard some are diff lengths, widths etc.


----------



## tommy_c (Jan 31, 2010)

actually kinda glad someone brought up this key issue because it totally slipped my mind. when i bought my 01 180q it came with 2 keys. one of them actually work (ie the remote door unlock, etc) but the other one doesn't. both keys will start the car the car though. the unresponsive remote was thought to be battery issues but when i replaced the batteries still no luck. i hear if you replace batteries, you need to automatically reprogram. is that true? and i was wondering if anyone reprogrammed a key cause i was wondering how much that is or how much to just buy a new key and reprogramming it.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (tommy_c)*

Pulled this from another thread somewhere, not sure of the author. It reads as follows: 
You will need BOTH of your "switchblade" keys to reprogram one or both of them. 
1. Take the key you DO NOT want to program and put it in the ignition. Turn it one click forward. 
2. Close and lock the drivers door with the second key. 
3. On the second key (the one in the drivers door) press the 'UNLOCK' button ONCE only. The lights will flash on the car, but the doors will remain locked 
4. With the second key still in the drivers door, unlock then lock the door again. 
5. Pull the key from the slot and test remote functions. 
Open drivers door, remove key from ignition. 
If both of your remotes don't work, do the above for the first key, but on step #3, press the 'UNLOCK' button twice. The lights will flash twice, then continue on with step #4.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Where to buy Audi TT KEY and REMOTE FOB? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_do the 01's have the same immo icon? 

Yes.


----------

